# Tivo freezeing up with no background?



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

Any ideas on what might be causing this? I just upgraded from 80GB to 250GB hard drive yesterday using WinMFS.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

UARMF said:


> Any ideas on what might be causing this? I just upgraded from 80GB to 250GB hard drive yesterday using WinMFS.


Did you use a new or a used drive for the upgrade? Did you run the manufacturer's diagnostics prior to the upgrade to make sure the drive was in perfect condition?


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

When you used WinMFS what process did you use?

Backup/Restore or Copy?

I lost my backgrounds when doing backup/restore. Doing a full copy fixed mine.


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

I replaced the drive with the orginal drive, because even the video kept freezing up every few seconds.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

UARMF said:


> I replaced the drive with the orginal drive, because even the video kept freezing up every few seconds.


Suggest you go to www.MFSlive.org download MFSlive-1.3b.iso burn it to CD and boot from it. Then run dd_rescue to test for bad sectors. You may have a defective drive.


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

hmmm... now it seems the orginal drive wont even download guide data. it saids it is, and connects, and completes, but then i still keep getting the "program info is running low" messages.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

You may want to low level format the drive and start over. Here is the tool
http://hddguru.com/download/software/HDDGURU-Low-Level-Format-Tool/LLFsetup.2.36.1181.exe
good luck


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

I ran Maxblast 4 full diagnostics test, and it said it passed all tests.


----------

